# Practicing at home?



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Get a rubber stretch band and tie it short. You can practice execution. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olS0ktMwpyY This can be used with compound also if you tie on a d-loop.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

If you have a basement or somewhere else where you can set up a blank bale, you can do some seriously good work at 2 yards. Here is a thread that will teach you a little bit about how to shoot the blank bale:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1985316

The key concept is to only shoot arrows with a purpose, don't just fling arrows to be shooting. One every arrow focus on one part of your form during the entire shot. Then ask yourself, "How did I set it, and what did I get from it?". 

Allen


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

That thread covers it well... good job, Allen.


----------

